# Kano criticized Mifune?



## bignick (Sep 12, 2004)

Patrick Skerry said:
			
		

> Dr. Kano openly criticized Mifune's judo.


I kept trying to get an answer in other threads...so I figured I'd make a seperate one just to address this issue.  The above is a direct quote from Mr. Patrick Skerry in post #71 on the "Judo: Sport or Martial art" thread...

For the people not involved with judo, Mifune was one of the original 10th dans in the art of judo promoted directly by Kano(the founder of Judo) himself...Mifune is often referred to as the "god of Judo" and innovated a number of new techniques..

since he has consistently refused to answer his source for this information I'd like to present a thread where this alone can be discussed....

It's all yours Patrick....


----------



## bignick (Sep 12, 2004)

Patrick - also, i'm assuming that if no evidence surfaces, that it was just a made up fact used to try to discredit solid evidence presented against your claims


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 12, 2004)

You could be waiting a while.  Most direct questions tend to be ignored...


----------



## bignick (Sep 12, 2004)

yeah...i know...i just thought i'd set out...never know when a troll will change their ways


----------



## bignick (Sep 19, 2004)

"patrick"...just letting you know this thread is still here to post your research


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 20, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> "patrick"...just letting you know this thread is still here to post your research


bignick,

I would just like to re-remind you of your promise on post #25 on the 'blue gi' thread!  If you can't keep your word, maybe you should get out of judo?


----------



## bignick (Sep 20, 2004)

and if you can't speak honestly about a subject maybe you shouldn't bring it up and resort to inane comments like the one this post refers too when people disagree and provide evidence against your views


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 20, 2004)

> If you can't keep your word, maybe you should get out of judo?


Perhaps you should stop making comments you cannot back up with evidence, or choose to repeat comments doggedly without engaging in discussion.  

big nick is just calling you on what you said, and you choose to attack him to evade providing evidence for what you said.  Nice job.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 20, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should stop making comments you cannot back up with evidence, or choose to repeat comments doggedly without engaging in discussion.
> 
> big nick is just calling you on what you said, and you choose to attack him to evade providing evidence for what you said. Nice job.


And I am calling on him for what he promised  _before _I mentioned that Kano criticized Mifune (and he did).

Just a verbal counter throw!


----------



## bignick (Sep 20, 2004)

and i delivered...i have not had an intelligent discussion on the blue gi since...how intelligent your position was in the first place is debatable, however

but the point of this thread was not to bring up other threads...this was a specific place for you to provide us with your information concerning Kano's critiques of Mifune's judo..i'd appreciate it if you only responded with that information...if you choose to run and hide and ignore the mistake you made in making this claim, i understand that...nobody likes being caught in false claims and outright lies...but don't drag anything else into this thread


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 20, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> and i delivered...i have not had an intelligent discussion on the blue gi since...how intelligent your position was in the first place is debatable, however
> 
> but the point of this thread was not to bring up other threads...this was a specific place for you to provide us with your information concerning Kano's critiques of Mifune's judo..i'd appreciate it if you only responded with that information...if you choose to run and hide and ignore the mistake you made in making this claim, i understand that...nobody likes being caught in false claims and outright lies...but don't drag anything else into this thread


Not a false claim, Kano did criticize Mifune, they were not the best of buddies (like President Eisenhower and vice president Nixon or Lenin and Stalin or Hitler and Borman or General Stillwell and General Chenault).

But because of your childish and irresponsible flaming, you can wait!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 20, 2004)

lol - It is not for you to be the expert and dole out information as you see fit to back up your wild claims.... It is for you to substantiate your claims with evidence.  If you can't (which it seems like), then your arguments will be considered invalid.

Simple.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 20, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> lol - It is not for you to be the expert and dole out information as you see fit to back up your wild claims.... It is for you to substantiate your claims with evidence. If you can't (which it seems like), then your arguments will be considered invalid.
> 
> Simple.


You can wait too!


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 20, 2004)

Guess that settles it then, there is nothing to back that claim.


----------

